# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Մարիա, Միրաբելլա / Maria, Mirabella

## Smokie

*Մարիա, Միրաբելլա*

*Ռեժիսյոր:* Իոն Պոպեսկու-Գոպո:
*Սցենարի հեղինակ:* Իոն Պոպեսկու-Գոպո:
*Դերերում:* Մարիա_Գիլդա Մանոլեսկու, Միրաբելլա_Մեդեա Մարինեսկու, Անտառային ֆեյա_Ինգրիդ Սելիա, Ժամացույցների թագավոր_Իոն Պոպեսկու-Գոպո,
*Կոմպոզիտոր*: Եվգենի Դոգա:

Շատ եմ սիրում այս ֆիլմը: Դերասանները, :Love:  երաժշտությունը, :Rolleyes: , իմաստը եւ գաղափարը, :Xeloq:  վերջիվերջո  ռեժիսորական աշխատանքը: :Good:  Ինչքան էլ մանկական է, միեւնույն է այն հաճույքով է նայվում ցանկացած տարիքում: 

  

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:37 ----------


 :Love: 

 :Rolleyes:

----------

E-la Via (07.09.2010), helium (07.09.2010)

----------

